

Money Spent On 2012 Elections = Annual Unemployment Benefits For 100,000 - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2012/11/money-spent-on-2012-elections-1-year-unemployment-benefits-for-100000-americans/

======
lmm
Cute, but it would be more honest to give some context for the 100,000 - what
is that as a proportion of the current unemployed?

------
npguy
if you take a 10 million actively looking for jobs unemployment number,
100,000 is 1 Percent!

~~~
Joeboy
Is the exclamation mark because it's a lot, or because it's not much?

~~~
npguy
It is a lot. A percentage drop in a metric like that, IMO, is huge.

